# How to view Denon receiver X3400H screen during setting up?



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Due to some reasons, I have to go back to factory setting.

Due to setup, receiver screen only shows some keyword, so I have to turn on projector for view the screen, so I know what I am doing.

But when I Calibration Microphone setting, I have to turn off projector, since it makes quite some noise. When I turn to press some control menu, I could not find out how to roll the receiver screen to view other parts of screen, I just cannot keep pressing OK while I don't know what I am doing.

I absolutely forgot how to set up last time, maybe I leave projector on? But I don't think so.

I quit, till I figure out how to view receiver screen (I mean: during the setup, only a few key words displayed on receiver little screen, while projector shows whole information. Take speaker connection setup for example, projector shows questions of Do you have FR, FL, FC, etc, while I can only see the words "Speaker Setup", without projector screen, I don't know if I should press OK or not).

Thanks.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

The instruction manual usually has a detailed flow chart of the menu items that you can follow along with

OR

Hook up a temporary video monitor, like a small tv, in place of your projector while going through the setup


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

w0j0 said:


> The instruction manual usually has a detailed flow chart of the menu items that you can follow along with
> 
> OR
> 
> Hook up a temporary video monitor, like a small tv, in place of your projector while going through the setup


There is no such information in manual(manual only shows how to put connect hardware), without seeing screen, I don't know which step I am in. 

I cannot put a TV on the ceiling. HDMI cable is on the ceiling.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

VAer said:


> I cannot put a TV on the ceiling. HDMI cable is on the ceiling.


Surely you can unplug the projector's hdmi cable from the back of the receiver and replace it with one going to a video monitor of some sort while you run through the calibration procedure


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

w0j0 said:


> VAer said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot put a TV on the ceiling. HDMI cable is on the ceiling.
> ...


So there is absolutely no way to roll the screen? I mistakenly thought it is because of receiver screen size, I have to find a way to roll the screen to view other parts of message.

How about a laptop? Can it be used as output monitor? I use the laptop as one of movie sources. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Take your laptop, connect it to one of the HDMI outputs on the receiver, and then switch to that output on the receiver and figure out how to get the on-screen menu to display on the laptop screen. Shouldn't be that difficult.


Disregard this post. I think Deja-vue is correct. No input on HDMI on a laptop.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

From the Denon Website:


The menu screen is not displayed on the TV.....


The menu screen or status information screen is not displayed on the TV.


The menu screen is *only* displayed on this unit and a TV connected with an HDMI cable. If this unit is connected to a TV using a different video output connector, operate while watching the display on this unit.


The status information will not appear on the TV when the following video signals are being played.
- Some images of 3D video content
- Computer resolution images (example: VGA)
- Video with an aspect ratio other than 16:9 or 4:3
- Some kind of HDR signals


When a 2D video is converted to a 3D video on the TV, the menu screen or status information screen is not displayed properly.


In the pure direct playback mode, the menu screen or status information is not displayed. Switch to a sound mode other than the pure direct mode. 


Set the “TV Format” setting in the menu to a selection that is appropriate for the TV. 

And no, you can't use a Laptop since it doesn't have a HDMI in connection, only out.
I'd do what others already mentioned, hook up a small monitor to it and get the calibration done.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Maybe I just go ahead with projector on, although projector makes noise. Setting up Calibration with projector on is better than not setting up Calibration.

I don't really have monitor with HDMI input, I guess it is VGA? That kind of old blue thing...


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

VAer said:


> Maybe I just go ahead with projector on, although projector makes noise. Setting up Calibration with projector on is better than not setting up Calibration.
> 
> I don't really have monitor with HDMI input, I guess it is VGA? That kind of old blue thing...


Yeah, that VGA Connector (blue thing) won't work.
(perhaps borrow a monitor from a friend??)

Also, the Room should be very quiet during the calibration, otherwise the Calibration may stop, telling you there's too much background noise.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I carried a TV (about 50") to basement, then realized HDMI cable is way too short, no matter where to put TV. I cannot move receiver too far away, since speaker wire connecting receiver and speaker plate is too short. I don't want to buy a new HDMI cable for just calibration setup.

Result: To have factory reset does not solve this problem (previous thread), it really waste of my time, spent one hour on it. 

I have to leave projector on when testing, maybe it is not ideal, a lot of noise from projector.

After receiver update, I am sure the setup process is slightly different.

Previous calibration setup: Only one location, showing each speaker's height, etc.

Today's calibration setup:


----------

